# colnago ct2?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I saw a colnago frame which says ct1 on seat tube but chainstays say CT2. Is this a CT2 with 6-4 titanium? It says active and reflex on it.


----------



## TAW2112 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Ct-2*

The CT-2 was different from the CT-1 in that it has a 1 1/8 headtube and the HP chainstays. Both of these were the 6/4 ti. Hope that helps


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Colnago made a CT1, a CT2, and an Active. Exactly why you are seeing all three of these markings on the bike, I have no idea. Colnago no longer makes the CT1 or CT2, but it makes an Active Plus 2. Can you post a pic of the frame?


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

*ct2*



TAW2112 said:


> The CT-2 was different from the CT-1 in that it has a 1 1/8 headtube and the HP chainstays. Both of these were the 6/4 ti. Hope that helps


I think it is the CT2 it has 1 1/8 head tube and HP chainstays and is titanium.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

steel515 said:


> I saw a colnago frame which says ct1 on seat tube but chainstays say CT2. Is this a CT2 with 6-4 titanium? It says active and reflex on it.


 

Yes, the only difference between the ct1 and ct2 is the head tube size and on some ct2's the hp stay. Is the frame the silver to blue fade paint scheme? On the original ct1's they called that "reflex", and wrote it on the frame. I think now they call that color "RX". If this is a used bike your looking at, I'd be cautious. Since the CT1 is 2001-2003, and the CT2 was 2004-2005, that might indicate that the original bike was crashed and the carbon rear replaced.


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

I've the CT1 with Reflex written on it (as can be seen below on top tube) - if it's the one referred to above it looks like this. On my rear stays it says B-Stay as can be seen, and on the seat tube it says CT1. On the opposite side of the top tube to the Reflex bit it says Titanio from memory (it's packed away for winter!). Now, I only wish I'd taken a photo with less steerer showing and the saddle level....:


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

The original 2000-2001 CT1 has straight, non-wishbone seatstays as well. I think 'reflex' refers to the paint job style and is not any particular model designation. CT2s have 1.125" headtube and HP stays.


----------

